# The Front Was Missing Something



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

So, we thought we would add a decal to fill in the 'void'. The before and after pictures are attached. We really like it! My wife did an awesome job of picking a scene and color decal that looks quite nicely.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice. Can I hire her to put one on mine?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Big improvement. Very bland looking before


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...very nice indeed!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Almost makes me wish I had a flat front. It looks great. NOTE: Looks like she's a keeper!

thumbleft :2thumbsup: thumbright


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Interesting, and I just got done peeling most of mine off my new 324CG. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MendingFencesTX (Aug 18, 2016)

Just gave my a challenge 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MendingFencesTX (Aug 18, 2016)

MendingFencesTX said:


> Just gave my a challenge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Wife

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason W (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice work!


----------

